# Susan Boyle CD pre-release on Amazon



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Clickable link if you want to order.










Saw on CNN that this is setting a record for preorders on Amazon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY for the original video of Susan (YouTube won't allow it to be embedded, sorry!)

Betsy


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy!  I just pre-ordered for my hubby (who walks around trying to sing "I Dreamed a Dream" - not something you want to be exposed to!).  He is a huge Susan B. fan.  I just hope he doesn't hear about this one before Christmas.  It'll be a nice surprise.  Anywho, appreciate the mention.  Is there anything you can't learn about on Kindleboards?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I saw that article on CNN.com. Her album won't be released until next week, and she's already broken the record for the most presales ever on Amazon.com. I say good for her!!! I'm gonna buy it just to support her.

I Dreamed a Dream was certainly good, but if you haven't heard Cry Me a River, you haven't really heard what she can do. It's one of the most amazing songs I've ever heard.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I put it on my Christmas list.  I hope I can wait.  
I also put the new Norah Jones and Diana Krall CDs.  
Norah Jones probably will not be able to wait that long.
I have to go out tomorrow and I have a strong feeling
I will come home with it.
I like to think I'm patient, but.....
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> I put it on my Christmas list. I hope I can wait.
> I also put the new Norah Jones and Diana Krall CDs.
> Norah Jones probably will not be able to wait that long.
> I have to go out tomorrow and I have a strong feeling
> ...


If you use the link here, KB gets a tiny percentage (and it was free shipping for Amazon Prime.)

Betsy


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Susan Boyle is one talented woman!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I get goosebumps every time I watch that video.  I think I'm living vicariously through Susan Boyle.  My CD is on the way....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I get goosebumps too.  Also when I watch Paul Potts' audition on the same show.  (Can't think of the name of it.)
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me too. Here's the link to Paul Potts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Betsy.  That one makes me cry.  I think I'll not watch it tonight.  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I pre-ordered it last week...the voice of an angel.  I don't think I've ever been happier for another human being in my life.  Kudos to her.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Both Susan Boyle and Paul Potts were brought up here, and since my comments can apply to one as easily as the other I figured that I'd just lump them together.

I have to say that it was impressive to hear how they sounded after seeing what they looked like, judgmental, but there you have it.

As far as their sound goes, I mean in the not watching the videos and just listening way, and as far as I'm capable of discerning, they both seemed skilled/talented at singing, but their voices/style does nothing for me.

With that said, I'm happy for both of them.

Dream a little dream...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the cd in my car, and have really enjoyed listening to it.  Esp. Wild Horses.  I think she did a great job on that song.  I hope she puts another cd out soon!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Her version of 'Amazing Grace' is truly ..... *amazing*  I love it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm putting it on my iphone now. Can't wait to start listening to it.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Me too. Here's the link to Paul Potts
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA
> 
> Betsy


I've asked for Susan's CD for Christmas. It shouldn't break hubby's budget.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh, I want to get this CD!  I love her voice!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I've listened to "Wild Horses" and while it works better for me than "I Dreamed a Dream", it's still not for me.

I do have a dilemma on my hands though. I had my mom listen to "Wild Horses", I got a "It's alright." from her, not exactly enthusiastic but judging by my own habit of saying "It's okay." when I think something is good, there's at least some potential in it.

The problem, or problems, rather, is that she had a hard time making out the words during the parts that are sung softly. The other problem is that she listens to CD's about as often as she reads books, meaning rarely.

It's a low risk item since it's only $10 and quite frankly I don't have any real good ideas of what to get her. Advice would be appreciated and I hope that it's okay posting this here.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Kinda knew the release would come sometime


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Selcien said:


> I've listened to "Wild Horses" and while it works better for me than "I Dreamed a Dream", it's still not for me.
> 
> I do have a dilemma on my hands though. I had my mom listen to "Wild Horses", I got a "It's alright." from her, not exactly enthusiastic but judging by my own habit of saying "It's okay." when I think something is good, there's at least some potential in it.
> 
> ...


Selcien, The words to the songs are in the little booklet with the cd - you know, the cover. What about audio books for your Mom? Or go over to the Not Quite Kindle section - there's all kinds of (Kitchen Aid) stuff over there. Tea and chocolate and who knows what? OR you could start a new thread, What Do I Get Mom For Christmas?


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Selcien, The words to the songs are in the little booklet with the cd - you know, the cover. What about audio books for your Mom? Or go over to the Not Quite Kindle section - there's all kinds of (Kitchen Aid) stuff over there. Tea and chocolate and who knows what? OR you could start a new thread, What Do I Get Mom For Christmas?


That was very very helpful. Thanks. 

Not to take this off topic but I figured that nobody would mind me posting the lists that I've come up with.

To be bought tomorrow (payday).

I Dreamed A Dream ~ Susan Boyle
I Heard That Song Before - A Novel by Mary Higgins Clark Audio CD
Teavana Tea Sampler Gift Set
Ghirardelli Chocolate Premium Hot Cocoa Mix
Lindt Lindor Truffles 60% Extra Dark Chocolate

Depends on bonuses (we get a bonus for not using any sick days and a Christmas bonus).

Cuisinart TOB-195 Exact Heat Toaster Oven Broiler

and/or

Zojirushi NS-ZCC18 10-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and Warmer + The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook

The truffles alone should make her very happy, she loves dark chocolate, I hate it, so she'll have it all to herself, and I'm sure she won't be expecting anything like it.

Once again, thanks for the help.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

What a great son!  I would love everything on your list if you want an extra Mom.

Chris


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Selcien: Mmmm Truffles...dark chocolate...My vote. I hate to have my kids spend money on me (even though they are 19 and 21). So, I always opt for them making me something or giving me a homemade coupon book of favors. I savor them, bide my time and use them wisely. I rip out the coupon; hand it to them and they have to do the favor, no questions asked. I love the "I will shut up and listen" right now coupon.

*THE BEST GIFT I EVER GOT:* My daughter bought me a hard copy of "The Giving Tree" and inscribed the inside cover..."Mom you are the tree and then some...and I'm like the boy in the story. I appreciate you and I love you, even though I don't tell you so often enough."

I bawled for days. It is one of my greatest treasures.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Headline on *YAHOO NEWS* this morning:
Susan Boyle Smashes Records
http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/chart_watch/42389/week-ending-nov-29-2009-women-take-charge/


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay for Susan Boyle!

SJC, LOVED reading about the coupon books your kids give you.  And the inscription in the book!  Those kids are KEEPERS!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Yay for Susan Boyle!
> 
> SJC, LOVED reading about the coupon books your kids give you. And the inscription in the book! Those kids are KEEPERS!


Thank you. I just put up the Christmas tree tonight and 80 percent of it is homemade ornaments from them...Everything from scribbles on a piece of paper to clay figurines. I miss those days!!
THOSE WITH SMALL CHILDREN: Cherish every minute...It flies by.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan Boyle's album is the Amazon MP3 Deal of the Day today for $3.99...


----------

